# USB-Stick funktioniert nicht



## sunmania (1. Februar 2008)

hallo,

Ich habe ein USB-Stick, der leider nicht funktioniert. Mein


```
dmesg
```

sagt:


```
usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
usb 4-3: device descriptor read/64, error -32
usb 4-3: device descriptor read/64, error -32
usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
usb 4-3: device descriptor read/64, error -32
usb 4-3: device descriptor read/64, error -32
usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13
usb 4-3: device not accepting address 13, error -32
usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
usb 4-3: device not accepting address 14, error -32
```
Ich habe Fedora 7.

Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen

gruß


----------

